# Pettìni (aka freeze) durante rsync

## Peach

forse chiedo troppo da  gentoo... 

forse sono solo sciocco a pensare che sia possibile... cmq

Ho notato un paio di cose

specialmente quando rsynco:

alla fine quando arriva qui:

```
>>> Updating Portage cache... 
```

ogni tot secondi mi si freeza il sistema per tipo mezzo secondo, Se tipo sto ascoltando musica con xmms mi viene fuori un popup

```
ALSA error

snd_pcm_wait:Input/output error
```

è snervante e sinceramente potrei anche vagamente capire che tutta la cpu venga risucchiata mentre sta compilando dando un effetto freeze momentaneo... ma così... boh...

c'è qualche settaggio da sistemare o è tutto regolare?

----------

## enx89

mi sembra strano....

Io ho provato a compilare e a sentire la musica, ma tutto è filato liscio! E' anche vero che stavo usando mpg321 con il flag --aggressive che aumenta la priorità assegnata a mpg321:D   :Very Happy:  .

Non può essere un problema di alsa?

Ciao ENx

----------

## Peach

non penso

mi si freeza tutto... mouse compreso anche se nn sto ascoltando musica...

 :Confused: 

è che mi è parso lampante ascoltando musica

----------

## cerri

Hai una intel8x0? Succede anche a me. Con ESD non succedeva.

----------

## enx89

A me non succede!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ho riprovato anche adesso e l' audio si sente benissimo!  :Shocked:  Il mio sistema è configurato così:

 *Quote:*   

> P3 800
> 
> 256 MB RAM
> 
> sk audio sblive 5.1
> ...

 

Il tuo sistema com' è configurato?

ENx

----------

## Peach

 *Quote:*   

> AMD 1700+
> 
> Mobo Asus A7V266a
> 
> 512 MB RAM DDR
> ...

 

la cosa, ribadisco, salta all'occhio con l'audio perchè si interrompe, ma semplicemente si freeza tutto per mezzo secondo indipendentemente dall'audio ogni tot secondi...

serve sapere altro?

----------

## enx89

Mi sembra strano, mi sembra un bel computerino! Anch'io avevo un po' i tuoi stessi problemi quando compilavo, ma avevo un celeron 300 con 256 MB ram!!! Adesso con un p3 800 ho provato ad usare eclipse (pesantissimo) durante le compilazioni dei pacchetti, ma non freeza! D'accordo è lento ma utilizzaile.

Boh.....

ENx

----------

## Peach

si e poi durante rsync!!!

----------

## poisson

Attivato il dma sui dischi? (hdparm /dev/hda)

Il tuo kernel e' preemptive (famosa patch nel gentoo-sources)? 

Queste sono cose che ho letto nel forum gentoo internazionale ... 

Ciao !

----------

## Peach

ottimo!

stava tutto lì nel dma dei dischi 

 :Laughing: 

```
# rc-update add hdparm default

 * hdparm added to runlevel default...

 * Caching service dependencies...                                        [ ok ]

 * rc-update complete.

```

ma perchè nn l'ho capito prima...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

e per sapere se ha quella patch...

----------

## Peach

ok

ho controllato: era già checkata

```
 [*] Preemtible Kernel
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

